# Диспластический синдром...



## Асхат (13 Ноя 2009)

Здравствуйте, с 2005 года у себя заметил гибкость позвоночника (сам я не гибкий человек), начал хрустеть и ныть позвоночник...прошел рентгенологическое исследование в 2-х проекциях (результат ниже). Мне 19 лет, занимаюсь спортом с 14 лет... 

Сегодня был у врача-ортопеда и мне поставили диагноз: Диспластический синдром и спондилодисплазия позвоночника. Сказал, что мне нельзя заниматься спортом, кроме спец. упражнений и плавания.

Вопрос: серьезно ли это заболевание? Как его лечить? Подскажите упражнения? Заранее спасибо!

Результаты рентгена:

Шейный отдел:
-митотическое искривление на уровне С2-С6
-спондилолитез С3 Iст(3мм)
-конструктивная дисплазия диска С5-С6

Грудной и пояснично-крестцовый отдел:
-S-образный сколиоз: с вершиной дуги вправо на уровне Т4(3,7) Iст(5 град.), с вершиной дуги влево на уровне T1 I ст(5 град), с незначительной торсией T4(6-12), Z(1,2)
-выпрямлен грудной кифоз
-конструктивная дисплазия Т4(6,12),Z1
-незначительная клиповидная деформация тел, мелкие центральные грыжи Шморля
-гиперлордоз поясничного отдела
-ретроспондилолистез Z1,Z2 Iст(3-4мм)
-у S1 грыжа вызвала(написано не точно) дефект 1,0-1,5 см

Таз и тазобедренные суставы:
-перекос таза
-шичка диафизарные узлы:
справа 135(град), слева (127град)-выпуная(в заключении написано выпыусная) деформация шеек бедренных костей - дисплазия
-в метафазе правой бедренной кости участок эпостаза(0,6*1,8 см)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Ноя 2009)

Снимки нам покажите?


----------



## Асхат (14 Ноя 2009)

Вот снимки...


----------



## Асхат (9 Янв 2010)

Дорогие Доктора!!!! Ответьте пожалуйста!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Янв 2010)

Покажите сники другому рентгенологу.
Получите 2-3 мнения.


----------



## Доктор Попов (9 Янв 2010)

Кроме незначительного снижения высоты шейного диска 5-6 больше ничего не вижу...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Янв 2010)

Вот, уже есть мнение трех специалистов у вас есть. Мнение двух совпадают.aiwan


----------



## Асхат (11 Янв 2010)

Спасибо, я показывал другому рентгенологу, он подтвердил диагноз! (Просто долгое время занимаюсь спортом и никто мне про эту болезнь не говорил, а тут в расцвете сил и достижений меня огорчили этим диагнозом!! 
Скажите пожалуйста, а какие упражнения мне можно делать для поддержания формы и закачки спины!?? Есть ли специалисты в этой области у вас на форуме??) Спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Янв 2010)

Имеющиеся изменения незначительны. Встречаются к у большинсива люжей к этому возрасту.
Специального лечния не требуют.
Необходимо научиться правильному поведению прелупреждающему обострения и заниматься ЛФК.
Тема про правильное поведение и про ЛФК, есть на форуме. Посмотрите, что непонятно спросите.


----------



## Асхат (11 Янв 2010)

Большое спасибо! Если что, отпишусь...


----------

